# Help lots of white smoke



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

White smoke is usually a sign of a blown head gasket and coolant getting into the cylinders. Do a compression test to confirm.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

I was thinking that too the head gasket is fairly easy to replace right should I try gasket sealant if so?


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> White smoke is usually a sign of a blown head gasket and coolant getting into the cylinders. Do a compression test to confirm.


Head gasket sealant that is


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Well it would be a solid gasket, but when it lets go the coolant gets into the cylinders and blows white steam out the exhaust. At this point it is a big leak.


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

I wouldn't mess with any "sealant " band aid products. If you are getting lots of smoke. It is way past anything but a new gasket. Head would have to be removed. Not easy but not terrible if mechanically inclined.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Ok man thanks for the feedback I’ll probably replace it my self I’ll let you know how it goes


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Yeah so I unscrewed my coolant tank Immediately after stopping at home (yes while it was pressurized and still very hot ) and it didn’t release any pressure what’s up with that I mean it did have the tiniest hole in it but I sealed that long ago before all this also also I noticed that on the side of the tank there a plastic plug that’s removable?? Don’t know why that’s there but it seems loose


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> I wouldn't mess with any "sealant " band aid products. If you are getting lots of smoke. It is way past anything but a new gasket. Head would have to be removed. Not easy but not terrible if mechanically inclined.


So I’ve noticed I’m not losing any coolant at all none whatsoever if the head gasket was leaking and burning coolant would I be losing a lot of coolant??


----------



## TDCruze (Sep 26, 2014)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> So I’ve noticed I’m not losing any coolant at all none whatsoever if the head gasket was leaking and burning coolant would I be losing a lot of coolant??


It would eventually drop. Depends how bad the leak is. Doesn't take a lot of water to make steam. I would absolutely do a compression test before anything. Watch for air bubbles in coolant reservoir. 

Check spark plugs when removing them. You will know which hole is bad based on the coloring.


----------



## Thebigzeus (Dec 2, 2018)

Sounds like it overheated and you have a slightly warped head. The other suggestions are spot on for a place to start.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Uggh I love this car but I’m tired lol gonna tackle it sometime this week thanks guys


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Agree your head is probably tossed among all the other damage listed.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> Yeah so I unscrewed my coolant tank Immediately after stopping at home (yes while it was pressurized and still very hot ) and it didn’t release any pressure what’s up with that I mean it did have the tiniest hole in it but I sealed that long ago before all this also also I noticed that on the side of the tank there a plastic plug that’s removable?? Don’t know why that’s there but it seems loose


Show me a picture of your tank and the hole you sealed. 

Is your car tuned? Your cooling system is not being pressurized due to a leak somewhere, I'm guessing around the exhaust ports. 

Did you get an overheating message?


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

I cleaned up the oil then drove it around got home went inside for a bit came back out popped the hood I saw fresh oil behind the thermostat to the right kinda where the seal is going down the engine where I’m guessing the chain sits on the left side this seal I’ll get pics in the morning and post I was tuned but flash back to stock for now about 2 weeks ago looks a little wet behind left end of exhaust manifold to dark to see rn so I’ll update you guys tomorrow morning with pictures


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Show me a picture of your tank and the hole you sealed.
> 
> Is your car tuned? Your cooling system is not being pressurized due to a leak somewhere, I'm guessing around the exhaust ports.
> 
> Did you get an overheating message?


No overheating message


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Sorry for the late response and post of the pictures I kinda ruled it out to be two things...
1.timing chain gasket is WORE DOWN 

2.just last nightwhen I grabbed my intake hose the inlet side of the turbo was wiggling back and forth while the out to the exhaust side wasn’t moving at all (obviouslyso while I’m investigating it I first checked the little clamp and sure enough that was lose some how I re-tightened it and it stopped smoking (AS MUCH) I’ve been driving it basically tiptoeing through the streets and highways putting in about a quart of dexos a day(always keeping a spare quart of oil in the trunk!!!

































































btw don’t talk crap about the exhaust and flex pipe seen in the first picture lol I was waiting for the catless mid pipe to be delivered and needed this car for my day driver (midpipe installed 2days ago)


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Damnnn.. do you have the front cat? I was wondering why your car caught on fire and your cooling system was fine. Exhaust mani leak? Restrictions in exhaust flow could cause exhaust gases to pressurize the crank...spit ballin here


----------



## -loki- (Dec 13, 2019)

Sounds like you should find a low mileage engine at a yard.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Damnnn.. do you have the front cat? I was wondering why your car caught on fire and your cooling system was fine. Exhaust mani leak? Restrictions in exhaust flow could cause exhaust gases to pressurize the crank...spit ballin here
> [/QUOTE
> That’s what started all of this my downpipe cat was clogged and it was getting super hot started to mess things up around it so I removed it (pain in my arse) and ordered a ZZP catless down pipe but what started the fire from what I seen was my thermostat it went out and got very very hot melted all the wires and the wires melted the pcv hose then the pcv hose started to melt my valve cover and my Air intake it was like a chain reaction technically there was no fire just a huge amount of smoke and heat engine is still running strong and smoothly


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Running strong and smooth consuming a quart of oil a day? Lol

Have you done a compression or leak down test yet? Or is the timing cover just having a bad leak?


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

By strong and smooth I mean there is no knocking no shaking rpms stay steady between 700-800rpm they do not jump up and down I made my own pcv fix kit that btw works perfectly the engine only has 58k miles the body is at 88k last owner neglected her the engine sized up so he had a shop put anew one in


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

A raccoon or something took mine out and I'm having to dismantle the front end. Been running rich af on BNR for months and still have the original cat at 95k miles. Figured since I'm replacing all the coolers I'll go ahead and pull the exhaust and gonna chemical soak the cats

I ordered all new coolant hoses, water outlet, thermostat, gasket/seal set, fresh up the seals on the oil cooler, new intercooler, new intake, new radiator, pcv hose, evap, injectors lol. 

All paid for by my insurance 😉 it's nice being a DIY. 

Gonna spit shine that engine bay while it's opened up.


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Running strong and smooth consuming a quart of oil a day? Lol
> 
> Have you done a compression or leak down test yet? Or is the timing cover just having a bad leak?


I did a while ago but Monday night I was on the freeway going about 65mph all of a sudden I started to lose speed so I pulled off went inside a target came back out started the car drove it absolutely NO BOOST my boost gauge was showing me that I was making no boost just vacuum posting pictures and a video lmk what you think


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I was still cruisin lol. Coolers are out now tho. Finally had a true cold air Intake 🤣🤣🤣


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> I did a while ago but Monday night I was on the freeway going about 65mph all of a sudden I started to lose speed so I pulled off went inside a target came back out started the car drove it absolutely NO BOOST my boost gauge was showing me that I was making no boost just vacuum posting pictures and a video lmk what you think


Couldn't tell you man. Could be your turbo 🤷‍♂️


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I'll watch the video, I've never been going highway speeds and start losing speed, but it does sound like it could be the turbo


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> A raccoon or something took mine out and I'm having to dismantle the front end. Been running rich af on BNR for months and still have the original cat at 95k miles. Figured since I'm replacing all the coolers I'll go ahead and pull the exhaust and gonna chemical soak the cats
> 
> I ordered all new coolant hoses, water outlet, thermostat, gasket/seal set, fresh up the seals on the oil cooler, new intercooler, new intake, new radiator, pcv hose, evap, injectors lol.
> 
> ...


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

How did you separate the cartridge? Was it easy? Crack at the wastegate is normal and yours isn't too bad, but maybe it binded up. It does have a lot of play in it and the return line was leaking. Needs that oil as a barrier to keep things kosher. Have you checked your bypass diaphragm? Maybe it's not sealing anymore and dumping boost.

That hole in the charge pipe is definitely contributing... if you boost leak tested it wouldn't hold for ****.

I'm not an expert in turbos, not sure if you can tighten it back up, but my guess is no.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

I would take the vacuum lines off and inspect... same with the waste gate actuator and boost sensor solenoid. I saw someone here have his actuator pushing out oil


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Fix the hole and it should boost again, I hope be on the lookout for another turbo


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> I would take the vacuum lines off and inspect... same with the waste gate actuator and boost sensor solenoid. I saw someone here have his actuator pushing out oil


I tested the waste gate actuator threw some air in it it was holding 30psi until I Released the air inside I held it in there for about 30 seconds


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

Shroomie said:


> Fix the hole and it should boost again, I hope be on the lookout for another turbo


Yeah I found another turbo for 250 bucks it’s used, I was gonna order one off eBay but I can’t wait until Wednesday. I’ll definitely be plugging up that hole any suggestions what I should use for that? Btw do you know the nut size for the turbo oil return line that mounts under the turbo?


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

TDCruze said:


> Well it would be a solid gasket, but when it lets go the coolant gets into the cylinders and blows white steam out the exhaust. At this point it is a big leak.


Do you know the nut size for the bracket that connects to the bottom of the turbo for the oil return line


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> Yeah I found another turbo for 250 bucks it’s used, I was gonna order one off eBay but I can’t wait until Wednesday. I’ll definitely be plugging up that hole any suggestions what I should use for that? Btw do you know the nut size for the turbo oil return line that mounts under the turbo?


I don't, haven't removed mine yet, but I think maybe you can try a similar approach as the PCV version 2. Using a screw with jb weld.

I wouldn't jump on head gasket blown when the turbo is having issues...they cause white/gray smoke also.

You can rule out a head gasket in about 15 mins with no tools and which cylinder it is. Remove the plugs, ignition, and fuel relays.

Insert plug in cylinder 1 and open the coolant surge tank. Mount your phone some where facing the surge tank and start recording. Go in the car and give it some cranks... 5 or 6. Watch the video. If bubbles are coming up, it's leaking.

Repeat for the other cylinders.


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Bro, just thought of something... why was the inlet tube of your turbo shaking? You said it was loose. When you tightened it up was it still shaking a little? Have you checked your air filter box? Might be clogged.. that may have caused the PCV hose not to shut under vacuum.. kinda like the engine is running off it's blowby and not getting fresh air. Check it. Spit ballin here


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

When you pull the dipstick out do you have excessive vacuum? Issues with valve cover sealing?


----------



## Cruze11’RS-ECO (Apr 12, 2020)

I’m Going to post another video or pictures I installed a used Garett honeycomb turbo 140,000 miles on it And the whole inside of this turbo was literally gunked in oil just oil everywhere but when I took it apart and sprayed it with turbo cleaner The compression wheel was nice and sturdy no play I’m guessing it was some old ladies car it came out of the guy wanted 250 i gave him 50 bucks lol it was a really solid turbo and of course started and I could hear it spooling at idle (which my original turbo wasn’t doing at all) I’ll show you my PCV system as well that I made and installed myself without buying a kiT online I won’t lie tho I did go on CruzekitsDOTcom to get a basic idea of what needed to be done bought the wrong epoxy like an idiot but it worked out I’ve been driving it for about 2days no oil leaking no coolant leaking waiting for a new pcv hose from intake to turbo put a little something together as a temporary replacement going outside for the video now be on the lookout for a new post


----------



## Shroomie (Jan 16, 2017)

Cruze11’RS-ECO said:


> I’m Going to post another video or pictures I installed a used Garett honeycomb turbo 140,000 miles on it And the whole inside of this turbo was literally gunked in oil just oil everywhere but when I took it apart and sprayed it with turbo cleaner The compression wheel was nice and sturdy no play I’m guessing it was some old ladies car it came out of the guy wanted 250 i gave him 50 bucks lol it was a really solid turbo and of course started and I could hear it spooling at idle (which my original turbo wasn’t doing at all) I’ll show you my PCV system as well that I made and installed myself without buying a kiT online I won’t lie tho I did go on CruzekitsDOTcom to get a basic idea of what needed to be done bought the wrong epoxy like an idiot but it worked out I’ve been driving it for about 2days no oil leaking no coolant leaking waiting for a new pcv hose from intake to turbo put a little something together as a temporary replacement going outside for the video now be on the lookout for a new post


Hey man, glad to hear it 🥳🥳🥳 
I reverted back to the stock intake setup, I believe bypassing the resonator and removing that stuff effects the pressure and flow causing issues with PCV function


----------

